# oem vs aftermarket rims



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

im tore down the middle of getting some eco rims or maybe ltz rims or going with some rotiforms that i can have made 18x 8.5 with a custom offset.i know cost is a huge thing but i just cant see how people think there gonna get 1000 plus for oem wheels when i can get rotiforms for 200 bucks more,granted i wont get tires but thats not a big deal considering i have a connection,input please


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It really depends on if you wanna go 17 or 18, but if you don't mind more sidewall, just get the ECO wheels and throw some good tires on it instead of the LLR ones. ****, if you're up to it, I might be interested in selling my ECO wheels WITH tires and using the money to get new Enkei EV5s. Depends on how far you are of course, this is my daily driver... I specifically wanted those wheels in bronze to go with my Granite Black.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Enkei EV5s's come in our pattern?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Just an FYI, the LTZ rims are VERY EXPENSIVE!!! I checked gmpartsdirect and the cost, from what I remember, was around $500 per wheel! (they really are beautiful though)


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

OEM wheels are generally built better than many affordable aftermarket wheels. That and their comparative rarity on the open market drive up the price. The OEM's need the rims to look good (for most folks) and last 100k+ miles of horrible US roads. They don't care about being the lightest, they build the rims to take a licking. Aftermarket wheels do not have that constriction, so they can take more liberties with the construction.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

imma get the ltz rims and save up for diamond racing wheels with a et 15 for the stance nation lol


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

even if they are nice, stock is still stock. 
Go aftermarket or whats the point


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I really Like those 17'' wheels to expensive for my budget though 
I'll look around to get a better price good input like chrome


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

70x7 said:


> even if they are nice, stock is still stock.
> Go aftermarket or whats the point


yea but look at it in 50 years u want oem rims on car not aftermarket,and plus eco rims are really nice and really light for what there are worth,and if i want rims to daily i dont want to be daily driving on a stretched tire everyday


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> yea but look at it in 50 years u want oem rims on car not aftermarket,and plus eco rims are really nice and really light for what there are worth,and if i want rims to daily i dont want to be daily driving on a stretched tire everyday


thats why you keep your stock shoes for whenever you trade or sell it!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

70x7 said:


> thats why you keep your stock shoes for whenever you trade or sell it!


yea and who wants steelies?


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

You make a good point. Honestly I would do both, get the ECO rims now if the price is right, wrap them in decent rubber. Then save up for your Diamonds.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

I dont see why you would want to buy twice, but I guess thats just me...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> yea and who wants steelies?


Folks looking for winter wheels, for one.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> You make a good point. Honestly I would do both, get the ECO rims now if the price is right, wrap them in decent rubber. Then save up for your Diamonds.


bought some ecos for 500 shipped may be a lil high but there brand new,and for diamonds those will come another day when they make some decent coils,read bad reveiws about dgr and pedders


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Folks looking for winter wheels, for one.


yea and mine come standard and are an eye sore with a lowered car


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I also wanted the LTZ wheels and i almost got a good deal but the guy wouldn't budge with the shipping cost. So far i have found someone local that does custom wheels (wheelsnext.com)


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I also wanted the LTZ wheels and i almost got a good deal but the guy wouldn't budge with the shipping cost. So far i have found someone local that does custom wheels (wheelsnext.com)


meh i dont like the ltz rims as much as the eco rims,eco rims with blue extended lug nuts is gonna be lush


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> meh i dont like the ltz rims as much as the eco rims,eco rims with blue extended lug nuts is gonna be lush


Interesting, are you going to paint them black?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Interesting, are you going to paint them black?


that i cant decide,i like the chrome or im gonna powdercoat bronze maybe,but not black my car looks to murdered out the way it sits


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> that i cant decide,i like the chrome or im gonna powdercoat bronze maybe,but not black my car looks to murdered out the way it sits


Heh, im murdering mine out like you won't believe lol. Even the black will get black, come at me bro.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Heh, im murdering mine out like you won't believe lol. Even the black will get black, come at me bro.


i was too,i had the sidemarkers black,black bowties,plastidipped gril np chrome trim even the big chrome piece over the lience plate was plasti dipped,i was black,then im changing all that white bowties with clearsidemarkeres im gonna one day powdercoat the z link white too


----------

